# Why does the [code] tag have so many blank lines at the bottom?



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Check out this post for an example:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5533299&&#post5533299


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I guess it does not, but it is how VB programmed the VB Code value. The site is due for an upgrade and which point it just may have been corrected. But no one really has mentioned it as being an issue. 

Thanks.


----------

